# Snow way plows?



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

i got a free snow way poly plow from a buddie of mine how are those plows anyone know?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Which model? If your plowing driveways they are very good.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

all i could read off the plow real quick was that is was a preditor model and its 7' 6" and didnt have the normal plow lights


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

That would be a three pin set up with a Fenner pump. good plow if it has a blue wire in the control harness it has Down Pressure.

See if these look right.

Fenner repair
http://www.snoway.com/service/Fenner Repair/97100036A.pdf

three pin parts manual
http://www.snoway.com/service/Parts Manuals/97100204j.pdf


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

yea that looks like the plow set up in the book i beleive thats they model i have


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Then you should be able to check to see if it is functioning. What vehicle are you considering?


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

i have a 94 chevy silverado 2500 i might put it on im hoping to re skin it because the poly blade is broken and to make it stronger but i dont have the full wiring harness and would it need lights when it getts reskined


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

I have a used mount for that truck


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

yea i have the mount and everything


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Use the manuals and get a list of what you are going to need togeather, if your local Snoway dealer doesn't have it in stock give Kim a call, we stock all that stuff.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

yea do they have light kits for the plows that didnt have lights stock?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yes; I might have a used one, I will have someone look.


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

would you know how much a wiring harness would be for that type of plow


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Which harness?


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

harness for a 94 chevy k2500 and it was a snow-way preditor


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Full control harness, headlight harness?


----------



## rjlawncare (Mar 28, 2010)

just the control


----------

